# My "new" 1979 Toyota 4x4 Shortbed (Posted in the Import section)



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello,
I was recently given a 1979 Toyota 4x4 short-bed plow truck. The truck has a vintage 1979 Fisher plow mounted on it. It is a 6 and 1/2 foot plow (It weighs a ton!)The hyd pump is belt driven off the engine, and it is a power angle plow. It was owned by a local church since 1982, and basically it was only used to plow their parking lot, so it only has 37,000 miles on it. Well the bad part is that the frame is VERY rotted. I have started a search for a new frame, and I have some good leads. 
However this is my first plow vehicle ever. I have never plowed in my life. How well will the old Toyota do? The church claimed it was the best plow truck ever! The plow seems to work perfectly, but what type of mait work should I do to it? Is Fisher good about keeping old parts in production? I called 2 seperate Fisher dealers, one said that parts are no longer available, the other said that every part needed is available. Who do I believe? Any other tips or hints are wanted

Thank you,
Zack


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi Zack1978! Congrats on your new acquisition!!! Solid axle toys are awesome trucks! I wish they still made them!

I've never plowed with a solid axle Toy but if they are anything like their 1989-1994 brethren you should be very happy with their performance! It's not a 3/4 ton monster, and horsepower is very lacking, but if YOU can do IT can do! For driveways and small lots you should have no trouble if you keep up with the storm and don't expect it to move two feet of packed snow! 

Just remember these toys often have small block Chevy or Ford V8's swapped in so they are quite capable of handling the weight of that plow. My 89 on up easily carried the weight of an old-tech 6 1/2 foot standard Western which is similar in weight to your Fisher. Your truck is leaf spring so it should have no problem with that weight. As for the steering gear you might want to do some net searching or go to someplace like Northwest Off Road's site to see if they have any suggestions...

My suggestion is to post your plow parts and maintenance question on the main page or on the fisher discussion page. Your plow is just a smaller width version of the standard plow so I am sure much of what you need is still available. 

As for maintenance, most of us will have the same suggestion - change fluids as recommended (at least once a year), keep moving parts and connections lubricated, and deal with any broken or loose welds before they cause the plow to self destruct. 

IMHO your only concern is going to be power because those 4 bangers were pretty small. I would think that an engine-driven pump might take a bit of horses to turn. There's lots and lots made for those engines to make more HP if you decide to go that route! And then there's always that small-block swap too!

Good luck!!! Once you get that rust problem fixed your truck should do fine... and you'll want to take that plow frame off and go 4 wheeling which is what those old toys beg for!  

Rob..


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

see my response under the other posting of this question...


----------

